
Ask HN: Startups, what accounting software do you use? - bsbechtel
I&#x27;m just curious what others are using, and how they like it. My company has Quickbooks Online, and it&#x27;s more of a &quot;it&#x27;s the lesser of all evils&quot; relationship than being a desirable product. Has anyone found something that&#x27;s truly great?
======
eswat
I had been using Freshbooks when I tried to do a lot of my stuff on my own.
But I switched to Xero plus some supporting software - Receipt Bank and Hubdoc
- after having an accounting firm help me in that area.

Between my first and current business, I had started another company and my
co-founder found QuickBooks Online to be the lesser evil as well. She was
still not a happy camper about using it though.

As far as I’m aware Xero has the least amount of issues that I’ve seen from
all the packages: there’s too many little inefficiencies and annoying things
with QBO and I found there’s a ceiling with FreshBooks in terms of the
software being able to grow with your needs as your business grows. Xero
strikes a good balance here IMHO, but still has its pains (especially if you
invoice through Stripe in multiple currencies).

------
dsingh
Our company uses QuickBooks Online and it has been great.
[http://quickbooks.intuit.com/online/](http://quickbooks.intuit.com/online/)

It works well for us and we use it to manage all our accounts payables,
receivables, generate invoices and financial reports for the board. We use
Adeptia Connect to integrate it with Concur (expense management) and
Salesforce. [https://adeptia.com/products/adeptia-connect-
features](https://adeptia.com/products/adeptia-connect-features)

------
luxpir
I use Freeagent here in old Blighty, mostly because the accountant likes it
and it does an OK job importing from the bank. Would prefer a lightweight FOSS
solution though, neither GNUCash nor h/ledger seem to fit the bill,
particularly for auto-generating personal and corporation tax amounts due.

Have considered making a spreadsheet, as amir6 uses in this thread, but it
would be missing many features. A collective effort to build out the templates
might eventually get there though...

------
chrisrickard
I use Xero and love it! [https://www.xero.com](https://www.xero.com)

------
esher
we have used freshbooks — as it is a leader and has an API, but it's obviously
not built to be used for lo's of automated SaaS invoices. some more here:
[http://blog.fortrabbit.com/battling-
billing](http://blog.fortrabbit.com/battling-billing)

------
Amir6
I use Libre office Calc along with many formulas and scripts inside it.

~~~
luxpir
Care to share any templates?

